# Bed Slat system a bit rubbish....got an idea though



## riverboat2001

So on our Royale 630 the bed slats "roll" out from the bottom of the center cabinet.

The slats just aren't wide enough and fall though/off the runners, rather than try to create/make wider slats i wanted to get a more robust resolution.

I was wondering about getting two pieces (possibly one large piece) of hardboard cut to size that could be placed on the runners to make one solid bed and no possibility of it falling through.

The wood concerned could then actually live underneath the actual seat cushions and literally slide out.
Or at the worst, could live in top bunk which is never likely to be used.


Has anyone tried this or am i missing an obvious problem with this idea?


----------



## Grizzly

riverboat2001 said:


> I was wondering about getting two pieces (possibly one large piece) of hardboard cut to size that could be placed on the runners to make one solid bed and no possibility of it falling through.


Drill lots of little holes or slits in this hardboard or you might have condensation problems.

G


----------



## riverboat2001

Without being gross is this due to sweat?


Is this why under all the seats there are these slats rather than solid wood? to let things breathe?


----------



## Grizzly

riverboat2001 said:


> Without being gross is this due to sweat?
> [I/quote]
> 
> No, it's mainly due to condensation -the difference in temperature between the air in the van itself and the air under the beds. We have two bed lockers: one has the heater so is fine, the other has the wheel arch which is not insulated at all and gets very cold in winter and so provides a nice surface for condensation.
> 
> When you sleep on the bed you make the top surface warmer anyway and, if the space underneath you is cold, then water vapour will condense under the bed base.
> 
> G


----------



## riverboat2001

So being a real novice at this, what wood should i ask for and could i buy it at B&Q, or Travis Perkins ect.

On my mums narrow boat everything is in marine ply, would this be of benefit?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I did the same on a quality caravan years ago.
Used 3/8 ply.
Drilled lots of breathing holes with a hole cutter.
Never a problem with slats again.

Dave p


----------



## riverboat2001

How big and far apart should the holes be, i don't want to waeken the wood.


There is another bonus, if i can get rid of the slats altogether, i will have a great shoe store


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I drilled 1" holes about 9" apart.. I did put some half inch square planed timber as strengtheners widthways to fit where the slats fit.
Belt and braces.
I was only 12 stone then. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Charisma

I would measure the thickness of the slats - the marine ply should be the same thickness to keep the bed level. I would think 12mm as a minimum.

Also the plywood will be a lot stronger than the slats so there should not be a problem with the bed collapsing even with holes in the plywood.

We had a Burstner caravan some years ago which had solid plywood bedbases (no holes) and never had any condensation problems, so it probably depends on when and where you intend to use your van as to whether condensation is likely to be a problem.


----------



## Mick757

Im a bit perplexed by this. I have the slats that roll out, and not once have they 'jumped' the rails. Maybe the OPs' slats arent the right length to start with?
Also, where is this hardboard/plywod to sit? Under the slats; over the slats; instead of the slats? (this option wouldnt be strong enough on its own)
Personaly, Id sooner get slats the right size and use them as they should, than be carting a lump of board around all the time.


----------



## cabby

Yes I did this on our Royale 635, as you say it was an absolute pain, every time one turned over it made the slats slip and then collapse.tried putting new rubber stoppers as well. we made a double bed using 8 ply anything less will bow and give the same effect. we cut 2 rows of holes 11/2" diam. with a minimum of 6" between. if you do not wish to drill/cut holes then just place brown or newspaper under cushions each night.
as you say if gives you an extra space, but we took that whole thing out. made our bed perm. and used the dinnette until we got to warm climates then spent most time outside.
when measuring take it in two places as it might not be square.get them to cut it as they have a bench saw.

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Most of the condensation problems were caused by the materials used years ago.

dave p


----------



## riverboat2001

Mick757 said:


> Im a bit perplexed by this. I have the slats that roll out, and not once have they 'jumped' the rails. Maybe the OPs' slats arent the right length to start with?
> Also, where is this hardboard/plywod to sit? Under the slats; over the slats; instead of the slats? (this option wouldnt be strong enough on its own)
> Personaly, Id sooner get slats the right size and use them as they should, than be carting a lump of board around all the time.


Well the storage of the wood is easy, it can sit right under the settee cushion all day, then just pull it across at night. 
It does seem as if it would be easier in our case anyway, and with holes drilled in it to keep condensation at bay i think it will work just fine!

I do think you may be right about the slats, they are way to short width ways, but as we have a combined weight of 30 stone, solid wood may be a "safer" solution!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

30 stone.

Try 1 " ply :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No offence intended.


dave p (Its the red stuff)


----------



## riverboat2001

Hope this question makes sense!

In relation to the previous post (no offense taken btw)

Which would be strongest?

Two separate pieces of wood going left to right across the van, this is the way we sleep so we would basically be getting a piece of wood each. 
OR
One long piece slotted in front to back, so we are spreading the weight across the one large peice of wood?


----------



## Wytonknaus

Instead of drilling holes in the wood you could put a vent in the front panel of base or somewhere to get under bed same temp as inside van.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I can`t see much difference. in which way you do it.

Dave p


----------



## StephandJohn

We had this problem and we fixed it by unscrewing and repositioning the right hand bench frame Moved it inwards one inch and then screwed it back in the new position.
Took about half an hour and never moved since


----------



## cabby

In reply to the question that we were discussing,
I would say a single piece of wood.from experience.

cabby


----------



## grizzlyj

The bigger the piece of wood the stiffer it will be, especially if supported on all four sides.
Even if you're the same weight, when one of you moves your "half" will flex when the other half isn't, so whatever the underside of the mattress is may get caught/ snagged etc without a filler strip to cover the join perhaps?

We had slats on top of one piece of ply (different camper) in the luton section, and to save weight took them out and used stuff from a chandelry similar to this
http://www.marinebedding.com/dryMesh.php?PHPSESSID=625642556357507bb74b4f726e92344d
It doesn't compress when you're on it, so gives a clear gap for ventilation, and any moisture underneath gets soaked up and then spread over the bottom layer giving a bigger surface for it to evaporate from. The middle section on ours doesn't allow water to soak upwards, so it keeps the mattress dryer. No give to it like the slats though.

I'd never thought about water coming from condensation, since under the ply is outside!

What I think we now agree on though is that the give of the slats added a fair bit to the comfort, which one sheet of ply will not.


----------



## Rapide561

*Condensation*

Hi

If you are worried about condensation, you could always put an old beach towel under the mattress, remove and wash as required.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Steph said:


> We had this problem and we fixed it by unscrewing and repositioning the right hand bench frame Moved it inwards one inch and then screwed it back in the new position.
> Took about half an hour and never moved since


I think this may offer the best solution.

If I had thought of it i would hav been a genius. :lol: :lol:

Dave p


----------



## riverboat2001

Some excellent thoughts here. I don't think the condensation is our main worry, as the backs of the cushions have a vinyl/rubbery feel to them.

The more worrying comment was about the wood not flexing, and perhaps being more uncomfortable, as i have lower back "issues"

As Paul is more "Destroy it Yourself" we are getting one of his mates (a chippy) to do some worktop mods so i'll be asking him to take a look at the options mentioned here, and see what he thinks is the best option for us and our van.

Away on another holiday until 27th june so probably won't even get looked at until then.

Hopefully post photos to see how it all goes and perhaps help someone else in the same situation.


----------



## flyingpig

We had a similar problem with our Bessacar e460. Found that if the slats were pulled out forwards, and kept 'tight' then kept under strain until the cushions were on, no more problems. Never failed in 5 wks camping after doing this. Hope this may help, and makes sense.
P.S. Over 30st between us both!


----------



## geordie01

we use 2 lengths of laminate flooring


----------

